# Machine sewing popper curtain header tape: questions



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone machine sewed the plastic popper header tape for their van curtains ?

I'm making some new curtain for ours and have to use the clear plastic tape with poppers in it. I'm a bit worried that sewing it with the machine will be too much for the needle or too thick to go through with both curtain and lining as well. It's not pre-perforated so hand sewing would be quite hard going. 

Does it sew with ordinary machine needles ? What tension etc ?

It's quite expensive and there will not be any spare to practise on first.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I will ask my daughter - a professional seamstress (machine sewer) what she thinks.....

Dave

Sent her a message, so she will reply when she sees it...


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Possibly a stronger needle, one for denim or one for upholstery. Also perhaps a zipper foot. Tension will be important, BOTH TOP AND BOTTOM. Less than "normal" tension more like that used for tacking.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bless you both; that's so helpful. I'm putting it off and putting it off but must do it eventually. I'm not a good machinist and my machine tends to throw wobblys as soon as I go near it. I'd prefer to hand sew them but suspect it would be, literally, a bloody mess if I did.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's the professional answer;

_It should be fine. Use the zip foot and then the poppers should never actually go anywhere near the needle
Use a new, heavy duty needle - a 90 would be good, they may also be called denim needles
Tension wise, sew a little then check. It can always be unpicked if there isn't huge swathe._

I hope that helps......

aren't daughters useful........?

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> I hope that helps......
> 
> aren't daughters useful........?
> 
> Dave


It does indeed Dave. I feel much more confident about doing it thanks to all the good advice. Please give your daughter my heart-felt thanks.

I must now arrange a day when my OH will be at home all day as the machine never goes wrong when he is in the house.

Thanks to you too.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

An update.

The curtains were finished this morning. The popper tape, the last thing to be done and put off umpteen times, went on so very easily thanks to all the excellent advice about zipper foot, heavy duty needle and tension adjustment. I could not believe how the needle just went through the plastic tape and several layers of seams, as if it had been ordinary cotton fabric. Even the machine worked faultlessly, despite my OH being out for some parts of the operation. 

Many thanks again to you all and, whenever we draw our new curtains, I shall think of the sound advice given here.


----------

